# Bin or Cover Stain or ?



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Bidding another tongue and grove, but this HO want the knots to not show. So my question is Bin or Cover Stain better? I know that Bin will work, but hate to use it unless I have to. This is over raw pine with a lot of knots and in a bathroom.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I would spot the knots a time or two with Bin, then prime solid with Coverstain. That seems to have the best chance of holding the knots IME.

I have tried using wood glue, as suggested on here, to spot knots with and it is holding so far, but its only been about 6 months.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would have chose the Coverstain. But, J's suggestion of spot priming the knots with BIN first, seems like a better system.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Do what j said
Best system no doubt
Knots will bleed through c stain


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone,
There are so many knots that i may just prime all of it with two coats of Bin.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> Thanks everyone,
> There are so many knots that i may just prime all of it with two coats of Bin.



You might want to look into the effects of doing that a little more. Remember that Bin is a vapor barrier. From what I understand (not much), issues can arise from using Bin for a solid prime in damp areas (bathroom ceiling). The lack of permeability is one reason that Bin should not be used on exterior surfaces except for spot priming. 

I don't know for sure if it would matter or not. Using Bin on a sheetrocked bath ceiling came up in a building science discussion on another forum. It was suggested that it may not be a good idea to have a vapor barrier on the living space side of the ceiling surface. Not sure if a wood ceiling would be the same. 

I have had a total failure from using Bin on an exterior porch ceiling myself. 

If anyone knows more about this subject I would be very interested. Its fuzzy to me still.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd go with spot prime with BIN, and wait the actual amount of time is says to wait (4 hours) as this gets you the best stain blocking. Then hit it again either with another touch of BIN. Scuff the patches a little with 180 grit helps the patch not flash.

Did a job fixing horrible bleed through issues on T&G. Did what I described and no bleed a year later.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pete the Painter said:


> Bidding another tongue and grove, but this HO want the knots to not show. So my question is Bin or Cover Stain better? I know that Bin will work, but hate to use it unless I have to. This is over raw pine with a lot of knots and in a bathroom.


Not wanting knots to show and not having bleed through occur at the knots are two different things. What does he mean by "not show"?


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

I would just go BIN two coats, and should be no problem after that.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

RH said:


> Not wanting knots to show and not having bleed through occur at the knots are two different things. What does he mean by "not show"?


You know, when I asked, and when I always ask, I just assume that they understand that I am asking if they want them bleed through. And, not fill them (if need be) so that they do not show at all. I will email them to ensure that they know what I meant. Thanks.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> You might want to look into the effects of doing that a little more. Remember that Bin is a vapor barrier. From what I understand (not much), issues can arise from using Bin for a solid prime in damp areas (bathroom ceiling). The lack of permeability is one reason that Bin should not be used on exterior surfaces except for spot priming.
> 
> I don't know for sure if it would matter or not. Using Bin on a sheetrocked bath ceiling came up in a building science discussion on another forum. It was suggested that it may not be a good idea to have a vapor barrier on the living space side of the ceiling surface. Not sure if a wood ceiling would be the same.
> 
> ...


 
damn Bin will do that


----------

